# Psychedelic Rock



## Thrashy (Oct 25, 2019)

As much as I love hard and heavy music, I find the lack of a psychedelic Rock thread disturbing 

So feel free to share everything stoner/psychedelic/space/experimental/progressive here 

I'll start with a few 

*Steel Mill - Mijo And The Laying Of The Witch*





*Pink Floyd - Set The Controls For The Heart Of The Sun (Pompeii version)*





*Eloy - Land Of Nobody*





*Egypt - Valley Of The Kings*


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 25, 2019)

Ooh! My favorite!




















m.youtube.com: Genesis - Supper's Ready [Full Song]
m.youtube.com: Yes - And You And I


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Oct 25, 2019)

Wow guys, these are mostly new bands to me, but I like it.


----------



## Thrashy (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Groggy (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Thrashy (Oct 26, 2019)

Some great suggestions so far!
Thank you all!

Here's another one:


----------



## Groggy (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Thrashy (Oct 31, 2019)

Finally someone appreciating Atom Heart Mother!


----------



## Thrashy (Oct 31, 2019)

Here's another great album:


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Groggy (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Thrashy (Nov 6, 2019)

Just found this:


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 13, 2019)

Here's something I believe comes from Switzerland?

They say, that this album is a musical simulation of an LSD trip ^^

There's a warning written on the Album cover:
"After Listening to this Record, your friends may not know you anymore. Only listen to this once a day. Your brain might be destroyed!"


----------



## Groggy (Nov 13, 2019)

Thrashy said:


> Here's something I believe comes from Switzerland?
> 
> They say, that this album is a musical simulation of an LSD trip ^^
> 
> ...


Welp, it really gets crazy after the 8 minute mark, paused at 14 minutes. Don't know how would anyone handle the entire duration. 

Anyway, here's some Pink Floyd and two songs from John Paul Jones' album, 'The Thunderthief'.


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 13, 2019)

Groggy said:


> Welp, it really gets crazy after the 8 minute mark, paused at 14 minutes. Don't know how would anyone handle the entire duration.


I listened through the whole thing today, and might listen to it again before going to bed 

That being said, my brain is already a total mess 


Yes, Sheep! One of my favourites from Pink Floyd!


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Thrashy (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## NigelMorgan (Nov 25, 2019)

I think Wavves' stuff can be sort of psychedelic rock, Im a big fan of them.


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 30, 2019)

Swiss Hard Rock Band Krokus started as a psychedelic band ^^


----------



## Groggy (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## deft2d (Dec 4, 2019)

King Gizzard and the Lizard Wizard has got to be one of my faves, should give the album nonagon infinity a listen.  There's Thee Oh Sees as well, and some classics like Jimi Hendrix and Cream if you're looking for a bit of blues as well.





















They're a little bit on the pop side but Tame Impala have a pretty psychedelic sound.


----------



## Thrashy (Dec 10, 2019)

A Swiss band I've once seen opening a show:


----------



## Kosmo Kittypup (Dec 11, 2019)

i love this song and video!


----------



## Thrashy (Dec 15, 2019)

This surely is one of the craziest songs I've ever heard!


----------



## Thrashy (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## ManicTherapsid (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Groggy (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Thrashy (Dec 25, 2019)

YouTube just thrown this into my suggestions:


----------



## Thrashy (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Groggy (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Thrashy (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Thrashy (Jan 10, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


>


Holy shit, That Steve Hillage Song is absolutely amazing!


----------



## Thrashy (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## Thrashy (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## mustelidcreature (Jan 17, 2020)

the only band I listen that's considered psychedelic rock is meatbodies but I'm considering getting more into the genre if I decide I like it enough


----------



## Thrashy (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Thrashy (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Thrashy (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Thrashy (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Kharayi (Mar 10, 2020)

I do like me some trippy music.


----------



## Thrashy (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Vamux (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Vamux (Mar 15, 2020)

Actually, double post, because Rising Storm 2: Vietnam had these two golden nuggets that are just auditory perfection.


----------



## Thrashy (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Thrashy (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Thrashy (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Thrashy (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## aomagrat (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Thrashy (Oct 20, 2020)

I know Gong has already been posted here, but I just need to post this live recording


----------



## Thrashy (Oct 31, 2020)

So Nick Mason, drummer of Pink Floyd went on tour again last year with a band called "Nick Mason's Saucerful Of Secrets". 

A few weeks ago, they finally released an album of one of their shows. 

I love how they played Atom Heart Mother!


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 30, 2020)

Proto-Metal at its finest, if these guitar riffs aren't genre defining, I don't know what is:


----------



## Thrashy (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Plantar (Dec 14, 2020)

I've been a huge fan of Gary Lee Conner for quite a while.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 15, 2020)

I think this counts:


----------



## Thrashy (Dec 16, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I think this counts:


Hahaha yeah, this is awesome


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 17, 2020)

Not sure if Espers has been shared here, but they're definitly psychedelic.


----------



## Thrashy (Dec 17, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> Not sure if Espers has been shared here, but they're definitly psychedelic.


They haven't been posted here before I think, but it's a nice song 


Here's one I've found a few days ago


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Dec 29, 2020)

Would that count as psychedelic?


----------



## Thrashy (Sep 20, 2021)

Currently one of my favourites


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 20, 2021)

I dunno if psychedelic rock encompasses "easygoing stoner rock" but this is pretty good


----------



## Thrashy (Sep 21, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> I dunno if psychedelic rock encompasses "easygoing stoner rock" but this is pretty good


Sure, this fits this thread perfectly


----------



## Thrashy (Sep 23, 2021)

Love the lyrics and the general drive on this one ^^


----------



## Hogo (Sep 26, 2021)

This last one is a different vibe from the four above cause it's more surf rock than progressive rock but I think it's trippy!:


----------



## Hogo (Sep 26, 2021)

Thrashy said:


>


I think my friend recommended this band based on some of the stuff I shared with him and I totally forgot to give them a try. Just listened through without pausing/moving on which from me is high praise, thanks!


----------



## Lioedevon427 (Sep 26, 2021)

I know nothing about it, but my brother recommends Electric Octopus and he’s a musician so...


----------



## Thrashy (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Groggy (Feb 20, 2022)

This is more on the prog side than the psychedelic side, but the new Jethro Tull album is a good listen and it's great to know they haven't lost their touch.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Feb 20, 2022)

I just love how people discovered that Echoes by Pink Floyd fits perfectly over the end of 2001 A Space Odyssey.


----------



## Thrashy (Feb 20, 2022)

Groggy said:


> This is more on the prog side than the psychedelic side, but the new Jethro Tull album is a good listen and it's great to know they haven't lost their touch.


Oh wasn't aware that they've released a new album! 
(And of course, this thread is also for Prog ^^)


----------



## Thrashy (Feb 20, 2022)

Also, just realised that I've never posted Mos Eisley Spaceport here ^^


----------



## Thrashy (Mar 3, 2022)

Simply amazing


----------



## Thrashy (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Outré (Mar 12, 2022)

Pink Floyd all day every day… and this.


----------



## Thrashy (Mar 24, 2022)

Definitely psychedelic


----------



## Filter (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Thrashy (Aug 27, 2022)

Still absolutely unbelievable how these geniuses never became more famous.


----------



## Thrashy (Oct 16, 2022)

German Krautrock legends Birth Control recently released a new album


----------



## DorjeStego (Nov 26, 2022)

How has nobody posted the absolute classic that is Maggot Brain yet?


----------



## Servyl (Nov 29, 2022)

_Meddle - Pink Floyd_

Makes you feel like you're in another world.


----------



## Thrashy (Dec 2, 2022)

It's a cover of a 70s song, but extremely well done. Really love this band!


----------



## NilsTeutschLW97 (Dec 10, 2022)

Anything early Muamm... I mean, Carlos Santana.


----------



## Thrashy (Jan 1, 2023)

Well, guess I can give this thread one farewell song then


----------

